
Microsoft deploys first ocean floor data center - anigbrowl
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/pavq99/microsoft-project-natick-submarine-data-center
======
inp
Thanks for this news. The video is interesting. I am wondering: if only one
cable can transport all this data, why we cannot have more speed with personal
Internet box? This is only an economic reason?

